# Banner verdeckt alles!



## Alamor (9. August 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn man auf der Hauptseite steht und rechts bei BLASC: Neue Gegenstände über einen Gegenstand fährt dann bekommt man den Tooltipp. Leider wird der stark vom Banner verdeckt. Das Banner überlappt alles. Ihr solltet es in den Hintergrund verfrachten. Last Layer Option!


----------



## Alamor (9. August 2007)

Hier ein Screenshot um es anschaulich zu machen was ich meine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: man muss das bild zwei mal hochladen damit es drin ist. Bug? or Feature?


----------



## Dan (9. August 2007)

Hi Alamor, 

das Problem kennen wir und können es leider nicht so schnell fixen.
Flash ist sehr eigenwillig was Layer angeht.
Du kannst dir den Tooltip aber einfach anzeigen lassen, indem du etwas weiter runterscrollst. Dannn poppt der Tooltip nämlich nach unten auf. :-)

Gruß, Dan


----------



## Alamor (9. August 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Hi Alamor,
> 
> das Problem kennen wir und können es leider nicht so schnell fixen.
> Flash ist sehr eigenwillig was Layer angeht.
> ...



Schon klar :-) Wollte es nur sagen. Achja und bei kleinen Bildschirmen mit ner 1024x768 Auflösung poppt es immer nach oben. *zuhause so ist*
In der Firma gehts ja noch mit meinem Highend super mega pc und bildschirm.
Naja, so eigenwillig ist Flash gar nicht. Das kann man soweit ich noch weiß einstellen das es im Hintersten Layer sein soll. Ich glaub das kommt aber drauf an ob alles mit CSS oder mit HTML geordnet ist.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Schon klar :-) Wollte es nur sagen. Achja und bei kleinen Bildschirmen mit ner 1024x768 Auflösung poppt es immer nach oben. *zuhause so ist*
> In der Firma gehts ja noch mit meinem Highend super mega pc und bildschirm.
> Naja, so eigenwillig ist Flash gar nicht. Das kann man soweit ich noch weiß einstellen das es im Hintersten Layer sein soll. Ich glaub das kommt aber drauf an ob alles mit CSS oder mit HTML geordnet ist.



Nicht ganz - der Flash-Layer lässt sich auch mit Z-Index und Positionierungen nicht nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## Alpax (12. August 2007)

Wenn man den Layer nicht in den Hintergrund bekommt, bekommt man dann vlt. den tooltip in den vordergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(war nur so ein gedankengang)


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2007)

Alpax schrieb:


> Wenn man den Layer nicht in den Hintergrund bekommt, bekommt man dann vlt. den tooltip in den vordergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Same Problem, das nächste mal schreib ich beide Varianten dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Xaiznah (16. August 2007)

Macht die Seite komplett Flash, alles, ausnahmslos. Dann seid ihr die Problem los!

Moment, da war ja noch was ... *in deckung spring und steinwürfe abwartet*


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> Macht die Seite komplett Flash, alles, ausnahmslos. Dann seid ihr die Problem los!



Jaja...und dann kommen wieder die ersten exotic-browser-benutzer mit "kann die Seite nicht sehen, macht alles in plain-text, dann seid ihr alle Probleme los" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <g>


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2007)

Nee, bitte kein Flash. Das ist für N00bs =P

Werbung stört mit Firefox & AdBlock Plus bedeutend weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaiznah (17. August 2007)

ownd! Und das von einem buffed-moderator über buffed-flash-werbung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin ja schon still, kenne es ja von meiner alten firma ... als einfacher programmierer ist man lieber leise wenn das marketing ein paar sachen super-toll findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> ownd! Und das von einem buffed-moderator über buffed-flash-werbung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich bin dafür auch ermahnt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, ist halt meine private Meinung aber ich denke jeder sollte sich gedanken machen wie er ins Internet geht und was zum Rüstzeug dazugehört. Ab jetzt denkt euchs halt selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

